# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Can you meditate standing up?

## EarthToKepler

I have no time most mornings to meditate but of a night I do but I risk accidentally falling alseep and ruining my sleeping pattern and then I'm knarkard all day the next. So I was woundering if you could stand up and meditate?

Thankyou  :smiley:

----------


## DreamyBear

Yeah of course you can!^^ I use to do walking meditations all the time. Or doing it whenever Im not totally foccused or occupied with some thought demanding task. Meditation is so much more than just sitting with one's eyes closed in the lotus position.

----------


## MasterMind

Yes! 

To stand up and meditate is a good way to re-learn the practise of meditation since it is different from sitting and when you have a sense of what meditation teaches you, you can use it in other areas of your life as well.

I recommend that you read "Eckhart Tolle - The Power of Now" to get a sense of how to make the meditation mindset more practical.

I meditate while having sex, working out and even as my way of sleeping. Sometimes even just the act of becoming aware of the moment is enough to spark lucidity. 

So I even meditate as a lucid dreaming induction in itself.  :smiley:

----------

